# Trying to find a GSD for adoption -Texas



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but we're looking to adopt a male GSD for our home. We've searched in North Texas and there doesn't seem to be any rescues around here. If you know of a GSD rescue organization, could you please let me know, or if there is anyone who needs to surrender their GSD. We'd gladly have him here in a forever home.

Kim


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## HandsomeSamson (Jun 7, 2010)

There's an amazing GSD rescue group in Austin, definitely worth the trip down...they're actually having a meet and greet event in Round Rock tomorrow with a bunch of their dogs from 2pm-4pm.

Here's the website:
www.agsdr.org


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Houston has a gsd rescue too, ghgsdr.org.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I live in Dallas and I'm the local DFW volunteer for Austin GSD Rescue. Look us up at www.agsdr.org.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

Thank you so much for your replies! I will check your links out. I wish I could've made it to Round Rock, our internet service was out till today and we had OB class that day too. 

I found a rescue in Plano, filled out the pre-adoption form and haven't heard a word back. This was on Thursday. Should I have heard anything back yet?

We're going down to the coast and the pup was near there. We contacted them only to find out he'd been adopted in early June! wish they'd keep those pages updated. It's so disappointing when they're gone but you're always glad they found a home.

Please, if you hear of any adoptable GSD's in our area, reply to this post if you do. We're still looking and not giving up.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Don't expect anything to happen really quickly with rescue as far as hearing back, having home visits, etc. We're all unpaid volunteers with families and jobs. Rescue is what we do in our "spare" time. Don't get into a big hurry. Get in touch with lots of rescues, met lots of dogs. This is NOT something to rush into.


----------



## Hallee (Sep 21, 2010)

I know this is an older thread but I'm going to put in another vote for Austin GSD Rescue. They have events fairly often and the fosters/volunteers are just great. For me, the process went VERY quickly and I had to slow down to make sure I was ready. 

Support after the adoption has been excellent. For a couple weeks, I literally emailed the foster every other day about normal doggie things that come up (but that I didn't expect). She responded every time and was super positive and helpful.

Best bet would be to let them know you are going to a meet and greet. Ask if a particular dog would be available that day. Good luck!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Funny, I just got back from the vet's office and he was asking if I knew anyone that wanted to adopt a gsd puppy. Apparently it's 10-12 wks old and was hit by a car. The family that had the pup can't keep him because the husband was seriously injured in a motorcycle accident, they have 4 kids, can't afford to keep the pup. The vet says it will be fine with no lasting injuries- right now he's in a foster home but needs a permanent home.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Hallee said:


> I know this is an older thread but I'm going to put in another vote for Austin GSD Rescue. They have events fairly often and the fosters/volunteers are just great. For me, the process went VERY quickly and I had to slow down to make sure I was ready.
> 
> Support after the adoption has been excellent. For a couple weeks, I literally emailed the foster every other day about normal doggie things that come up (but that I didn't expect). She responded every time and was super positive and helpful.
> 
> Best bet would be to let them know you are going to a meet and greet. Ask if a particular dog would be available that day. Good luck!


Hi Hallee, just noticed you're a brand new member, just wanted to say Welcome to the Forum ! I'm just down the street in Kyle ... Austin is a very dog friendly town, but as you said a little breed leary ... check the hike and bike trail around Lady Bird Lake, wonderful place for doggy walks !


----------

